# BBC Proms 2011



## Polednice

It's that time of year again when the BBC Proms schedule has been announced, and is one of the main reasons why I'm extremely pleased to be British! I've been going every year since I was 16, and, with each passing year, I end up going to more and more concerts each season because it's so hard to choose between all the fantastic performers and programmes on offer. Is anyone else planning to go? You can explore the schedule here.

I've only had a cursory look, but some definite highlights for me so far are Haitink and Ax performing the last two of Brahms's symphonies and both piano concertos; and there's even a comedy prom featuring the hilarious Tim Minchin (that's probably one for the atheists  )!


----------



## emiellucifuge

I saw Haitink and Ax performing the 1st Brahms concerto with the RCO last year. It was incredible. If you can go then make sure you do!


----------



## Polednice

emiellucifuge said:


> I saw Haitink and Ax performing the 1st Brahms concerto with the RCO last year. It was incredible. If you can go then make sure you do!


Ooooo, you've excited me even more! I can't wait!


----------



## Air

Brian's Gothic is on the programme! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2011/july-17/5


----------



## Jules141

Prokofievs 4 Symphony (1947 version) :O - A concert I might have to go to. Also, Brian's 1st Symphony? This is quite a surprise, nice to see some lesser known works. Looks like they've replaced the usual "Doctor Who Prom" with Tim Minchin. Think this will be a good year.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I've only been to see one Proms concert live and that was about 5 years ago when I was 16. It's my ambition to one year rent a flat in London and go to every one of the concerts. I'll be tuning in to hear them this year.


----------



## Aggelos

Nice!
Purcell-Talbot : Chaconne in G Minor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2011/august-14/47


----------



## Vaneyes

Their offerings don't seem as impressive the past few years. Just a lull in the proceedings, and maybe economy, I suppose.


----------



## World Violist

The only Brian symphony they ever do is the Gothic. Seems to be a Proms specialty, anyway, considering they've had the most performances of it (I think).

Regardless, it's a remarkable event (of course it is)! I'm excited to hear it.


----------

